# New 230Rs On The Way!



## PPGFlyer (Oct 17, 2013)

2014 Outback 230rs should be delivered from Lakeshore on Tuesday. I chose this model because I wanted something I could pull with my F-150 and I wanted a garage to store my paramotors. If you don't know what a paramotor is watch this video:






The garage space is perfect for what I need to store and being able to bunk a buddy or two at national fly-in's is a nice feature. I almost bought a 210 earlier this year but the forward bunk area just wasn't enough room for my toys. I liked how the 210 was small but with the sliding king bed it became almost a 25 foot class RV. When I saw online that Keystone made a 23 foot version with a garage I knew I had to have one. I looked at a few rear garage style toy haulers but I didn't really like the layout as much and I like how with the Outback I can keep my toys stored in the garage and still use the bed and I'm not "living" with my toys.

We plan on driveway camping in it delivery night then maybe the next night going to a local campground. I have a 800 mile round trip planned in less than two weeks and want to get used to all the systems and find any faults that could possibly put a damper on that trip.

This is our first RV so we basically have no practical experience with one. I've been doing a lot of reading on the forums. Thanks to everyone who has posted all this helpful information so far. Does anyone have any advice for me regarding inspection and delivery? I don't imagine the driver will want to stick around while I inspect the RV so are there some big issues I should make sure I check out before I accept delivery and do a full P(ost)DI?

Best travels to all!

Mike


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on your new Outback and welcome to Outbackers. There is information about delivery inspections, but it's late at night and I can't find it just searching quickly. I believe camperandy has the link I'm thinking about?


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Oregon_Camper has a walk thru list here PDI.

Great RV, you'll like the extra garage space. I can take the shifterkart out for some fast paced weekend fun or take the kids to Fort Wilderness for a week. Versatile little trailer. I had mine 2 seasons now and have found no faults so far. A few design flaws. But nothing you can't mod to make better.

I would check the exterior closely for delivery damage. Have a ladder ready to check the roof.

Any questions, ask away.


----------



## PPGFlyer (Oct 17, 2013)

cdawrld said:


> A few design flaws. But nothing you can't mod to make better.


Anything specific you don't like? What are some must do mods on this model?


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Some "design flaws" = a shower splash guard is needed by the cabinet. Remove the stovetop fan/light and recycle. It's just a noise maker till they vent it outside. Replace all the light bulbs with LED's.

Search the mod section and you'll find many a project to do. I'll recommend two. Install 2gl water pressure tank under sofa. Water pump comes on less often. 
If your in a cold climate do the heater intake reroute. It lowers the noise from the heater quite a bit and you can add heat to the bathroom at the same time.


----------



## PPGFlyer (Oct 17, 2013)

Just got back from our first trip. Two weeks total about 1,000 miles. Everything worked perfectly. Really love this layout for what we need. The garage space was perfect and I slept 5 people for a couple of nights with no issues. Coming home the last few hours it got really windy and gusty. Windalert said the winds were 24 gusting to 36! The gusts were constant but there were about 3 moments where the wind really hit us hard, a little uncomfortable. We never left the lane and the sway bars did their job and immediately corrected the sway. If I kept the TV pointed straight down the road, the E2 would take care of the trailer.

Was surprised how much water we used, the grey water tank filled up every 3 days - less when I had 5 people taking showers. We kinda conserved water usage but didn't try too hard. The black tank lasted the entire trip.

Added a towel rack to the bathroom door from Walmart - where we stayed our first night on the road.

Things we want to add/change:

12 volt outlets - near radio and rear slide for bedtime cell phone charging. 
LED lighting
Inverter
Solar Charging
Above bed light in rear slide is too bright. - dimmer bulbs or new fixture
Portable generator
Fan above kitchen - maybe fantastic fan? replace bath fan?


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers, and Glad to hear that your first trip went very well, You will really enjoy your Outback. They are an outstanding RV


----------

